
Canon is crowdfunding a small clippable camera - finphil
https://medium.com/1-one-infinity/canon-is-crowdfunding-a-small-clippable-camera-8442135c1596
======
bradknowles
No, they’re not.

They’re using crowdfunding sites to generate buzz for the product they’ve
already built, as a way to abuse the system for marketing purposes.

~~~
finphil
Do you think crowdfunding platforms should be restricted to smaller players
like inventors / early stage startups?

